# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  SEO - Get Your Questions Answered Here...

## derekjay

Hi Guys & Gals

Do you have *questions* about *SEO* (search engine optimization) and need an unbiased opinion? Then post it here and I'll do my best to answer it.

The purpose of this thread is to help newcomers to the SEO and internet marketing scene with their questions, no matter how basic or elementary. This is *not* a thread for already SEO experts to take a poke at me with ridiculous questions...  :Fence: 

So put it out there, I'll be glad to help  :Smile:

----------


## garthu

Good timing with new thread..was just gonna start one!

Ok, heres the Q.

On my google analytics stats and cpanel stats - both have a wealth of information regards keywords that have been used to arrive at the site.

Whats quite interesting is they are both fairly different to other. Been really digging into the phrases used at the mo to reduce the bounce rate - now the problem... which one to believe, the stats in my cpanel or google lytics??

My first impression would be google, but there have been some real funnies there!! Bit hard to believe. Example - "best wiring for home electric fence" now thats had 20 recent hits, 100% bounce!! That same phrase doesnt show in the cpanel stats by the way

The phrase doesnt make sense though... thats the biggy cause people would use a shorter more brief phrase like "fence diagram" etc.

Something crossed my mind, could an SEO company be purposely trying to increase my bounce rate - sure it sounds really "paranoid" but i did have a reason for thinking it...  :Fence:

----------


## Chatmaster

What log analyzer are you using in CPanel? There are several to choose from each with its own issues?

----------


## garthu

The log i use is AWstats...Tks Chatmaster

----------


## derekjay

Hi Garth

This is an age old debate - AWStats vs Google Analytics. The question of which is more accurate is a tough one to answer, as there is no real way of proving it either way. 

This said, I would however stick to Google Analytics purely because this is the way that Google views your site, and seeing as they are supposed to be your number one traffic source, their opinion should take preference.

WRT to the _strange_ keyword, don't be too supposed. This would be termed a typical "long tail keyword" and will become more popular as searchers (around the world) learn to use Google more descriptively. 

I would suggest looking at your traffic sources as well, as this could unlock some interesting information in terms of how people are arriving at your doorstop, and perhaps why they might be bouncing.

Most importantly, wait it out in order to get a good data sample. A month's worth of data is generally pretty inaccurate, whereas a 3 or 6 month sample would be a lot more revealing.

I hope that answers your question (somewhat!).

Derek

----------

Chatmaster (22-Sep-10), garthu (22-Sep-10)

----------


## Dave A

> Example - "best wiring for home electric fence" now thats had 20 recent hits, 100% bounce!!


What percentage is new visits?

----------


## Chatmaster

The problem with Google analytics is the speed at which a website loads on the client machine. What it essentially means is that the browser by default load HTML in the order by which it appears. When the browser calls the JS file that Google Analytics (Urchin) uses the user might have moved on to another page already. This also depends on whether or not the website is designed within a complete table or with separate tables (which normally it should be) AW stats gets its info from the log files, the server log files registers its info regardless if the file was rendered by the browser and therefore there should be a world of difference between the two. AW stats however have some rather cool ways of making their stats more reliable but it is not an exact science.

I believe Derek has already answered the question about the funny keyword. BTW did you check the status of error pages on your website, deadlinks or so, that might also explain the issue?

----------


## garthu

@ Dave 


> What percentage is new visits?


For the period, 5% over about 2 weeks... i notice it has stopped altogether in the last 2 weeks...

@ chatmaster - 


> BTW did you check the status of error pages on your website


That has been high, but been rectifying (think got them all) as going along so possible and also could make sense since as it seems to have stopped.

@ Derek - thanks also for reply... i'm impatient as all hell!!! But i realise of course the stats i'm seeing are very "washy"at the mo and its gonna be 3 months before i get a fair idea... all makes sense

Thanks all for input.. interesting stuff...

----------


## Dave A

> For the period, 5% over about 2 weeks... i notice it has stopped altogether in the last 2 weeks...


20 x 5% = 100% - it's been the same visitor each time  :Wink: 

Sticking on that point, I wonder if our SEO experts have an opinion on this - is it possible that GA has credited each of those visits to the key phrase even if the person came in directly after the initial search established "contact"?

----------


## Chatmaster

> Sticking on that point, I wonder if our SEO experts have an opinion on this - is it possible that GA has credited each of those visits to the key phrase even if the person came in directly after the initial search established "contact"?


That is easy to see if you compare it too your log files as there will be some indication in terms of IP address range, or unknown bot or something similar. If you take IBP for example that simulate Google bot on any given keyword, it can become complicated to proof beyond reasonable doubt. But Google Analytics is king at removing repetitive visitors, I doubt this is the case but it is not impossible.

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Roelof. So that would mean the visitor in this case has probably kept coming back via the same search route they found the site/page in the first place. Fascinating.

----------


## Webmaster

Hi there

I had the same Question a while ago and came up with two conclusions why there was so much difference between the statistics.

1.	As mentioned how many unique customers are you getting vs. Total page hits 
2.	How many of your hits are search bots and spiders vs. âhuman hitsâ

Iâve got a nice little freeware tool which is available for installation via my companies hosting Cpanel also available to all my clients called phpTrafficA.  This nice little tool checks all links gives back all information you will need about your visited pages; time on your site, Bots, Human surfers, Browser used, IP address. If you set it up properly you can even check screen resolution of your visitors âuntestedâ; this way you can check what your clients are seeing. Where they linked from and went to. 

There are a couple of other gadgets but I think Iâll let you wonder 

You need to use some PHP script to make it work but itâs just copy and paste after itâs installed.

----------


## robinsonwang

> Hi Guys & Gals
> 
> Do you have *questions* about *SEO* (search engine optimization) and need an unbiased opinion? Then post it here and I'll do my best to answer it.
> 
> The purpose of this thread is to help newcomers to the SEO and internet marketing scene with their questions, no matter how basic or elementary. This is *not* a thread for already SEO experts to take a poke at me with ridiculous questions... 
> 
> So put it out there, I'll be glad to help


have you reveived my email
i have written to you twice
we need the your links resources and promoting ads resources
we did have our site yet, we need is the promoting now.

----------


## AndyD

> have you reveived my email
> i have written to you twice........


Derek hasn't logged in for a week and a half. He's probably busy with real life. If you check his public profile you can see a members latest activity date. :Detective:

----------


## derekjay

> have you reveived my email
> i have written to you twice
> we need the your links resources and promoting ads resources
> we did have our site yet, we need is the promoting now.


I'm back.. I'm back... Sorry gents, I've been away for the past two weeks, just catching up on everything. RobinsonWang, I have replied to your emails, look forward to hearing from you.

----------


## robinsonwang

how to use the social networking to do the seo promoting?
thanks

----------

